# Eggplant



## Tom

I remember discussing this a while back, but I can't remember the consensus.

Is eggplant okay to feed? I'm talking about a little bit mixed in with other stuff as a one time thing for adult sulcatas. I do NOT mean as a staple or a whole meal for a small tortoise.

I just have a vague recollection of somebody thinking it was toxic to them. I may be confusing it with something else...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tom, that is the one food that ours will never eat. I do not think even bugs eat it!


----------



## Edna

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Tom, that is the one food that ours will never eat. I do not think even bugs eat it!


LOL And I take my guidance from tortoises and bug because I don't eat it either (unless some exceptionally good cook has taken the trouble to make parmigiana for me)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

A local farmer once told me that they do not use pesticides because nothing eats it raw in nature! I took as true!


----------



## ChiKat

ALDABRAMAN said:


> A local farmer once told me that they do not use pesticides because nothing eats it raw in nature! I took as true!



ha that's funny!


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Isn't eggplant native to India and Pakistan?

Sorry - I thought one of the "general rules" is if they wouldn't find it in the wild then don't feed it?


----------



## Zouave

SnakeyeZ said:


> Isn't eggplant native to India and Pakistan?
> 
> Sorry - I thought one of the "general rules" is if they wouldn't find it in the wild then don't feed it?


Well that rules out Mazuri then. heheh


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Well... honestly it would rule out alot, as it would be pretty hard to find everything they would have available in their native habitat.

I know I wouldn't eat eggplant...


----------



## Mao Senpai

Not to go off subject but eggplants are delicious  Well when stir fried hehe...


----------



## terryo

I love eggplant. Of course I'm Italian, and use it in many dishes.  It's very high in acid, so I'm thinking they wouldn't be interested in them, or it may not even be ok for them. In my old boxie garden that also housed my vegetable garden, my boxies would eat any fallen fruit, or veggie, but never touched the eggplant.


----------



## Tom

Well since they have plenty of other stuff to eat, I think, I'll just skip it.


----------



## dmmj

I seem to recall that the plant is toxic, but not the actual eggplant like tomatoes plant toxic but not the berry. But all of them won't even touch, myself included.


----------



## Yvonne G

It is in the deadly nightshade family and the leaves are toxic. My tortoises don't care much for it and will only eat it when there's nothing else offered.


----------

